# Need advice for shoes size (Bont Vaypor+)



## coronarider

I currently have Giro Tran HV+ (size 43 (9.5US)), but it seems not have enough room for my toes. I did some research for Bont vaypor, which has more room for toes.
here is my question I measured my foot ( L=265mm and W=107)

base on Bont size chart what size should I get (43 or 44) ? Please give advice shoes runs small or large?
Thank you


----------



## krisdrum

No room for toes in which direction? Length or width?

I have a wide forefoot/narrow heel. I tried some HV Giros and found them not wide enough in the toe box. I also tried some Vaypors and they had much better width, but they were a bit short. My toes were jammed into the front of the shoe. I re-checked my foot measurements, and realized the Bont sizing had me 0.5 sizes up from what I bought. I bought the size I usually buy in other brands (Sidi, Giro, Lake, Shimano, etc.) 

I'd make sure your measurements are accurate and then use the fit calculator on the Bont site to get the right fit. I have found they run short, but YMMV.


----------



## coronarider

krisdrum said:


> No room for toes in which direction? Length or width?
> 
> I have a wide forefoot/narrow heel. I tried some HV Giros and found them not wide enough in the toe box. I also tried some Vaypors and they had much better width, but they were a bit short. My toes were jammed into the front of the shoe. I re-checked my foot measurements, and realized the Bont sizing had me 0.5 sizes up from what I bought. I bought the size I usually buy in other brands (Sidi, Giro, Lake, Shimano, etc.)
> 
> I'd make sure your measurements are accurate and then use the fit calculator on the Bont site to get the right fit. I have found they run short, but YMMV.


Thank you for your replied.
I have same yours wide forefoot/narrow heel. I think 44 EU should be work for me.
Thanks again


----------



## krisdrum

Ok, if you've checked your measurements and 44 is what you get from the Bont website, you should be set.

The Bonts were short, but I could have probably made them work with a bit more remolding (their sizes have a 5mm range, and I only needed a few mm to play with). However, I didn't like the way the heel fit me either. And I couldn't get them to re-mold in that area, or at least not enough to make a difference, so I moved on. Picked up a pair of Shimano wide and so far those are pretty darn good.


----------



## coronarider

Thank you Krisdrum,
I did look into another option, which is Shimano SH-RC9 S-Phyre Road Shoes wide?
what do you think toe box Bont vaypor+ vs Shimano SH-RC9 (or whatever you have compare to Bont)?
Thank you


----------



## krisdrum

Shimano wide toe box was wider than the Bont Riots (standard width) I had. Bonts were a bit wider than the Sidi Dragon and Dominators I had. Shimano heel was narrower, or at least more contoured to my heel than the Bonts. The Bonts never really "hugged" my heel. I always felt like there was negative space on the sides of my heel below and back from my ankle bone. I wear mtb shoes, but I'd imagine the sizing would be similar to road shoes from the same brands.


----------



## coronarider

Thank you for reply. 
because of covid 19 I cant go to local shop try and buy. 
Thanks again


----------



## PBL450

When you talk about fit in the heel could you be more specific? Can you make the problem an defineable? “I’m getting irritation because my heel is rising and falling and not secure?” Something more like that? There is a very small but statistically possible chance your foot is so far from any kind of normal that the shoe doesn’t work. Using the fit calculator is spot on, it’s pretty accurate for the vast majority of feet. Yes, molding a heel substantially is hard. Needing to mold a heal substantially isn’t common.


----------



## krisdrum

PBL450 said:


> When you talk about fit in the heel could you be more specific? Can you make the problem an defineable? “I’m getting irritation because my heel is rising and falling and not secure?” Something more like that? There is a very small but statistically possible chance your foot is so far from any kind of normal that the shoe doesn’t work. Using the fit calculator is spot on, it’s pretty accurate for the vast majority of feet. Yes, molding a heel substantially is hard. Needing to mold a heal substantially isn’t common.


I have to assume you are referring to my comments about the Riots I purchased. 

No irritation. I also might not have worn them long enough to really develop irritation. I was getting some heel slip and it never felt like my heel was all the way back in the heel pocket. I also didn't like the way the sides of the heel didn't conform to my foot shape. They felt bowed out and not contoured to my anatomy. Both things contributed to the shoe not feel very secure. Felt like my heel was held in place by a small area of my foot and that's it. The shoes I've used most (Sidi Dragons) fit my heel like a firm warm hug. Contouring to provide constant pressure around the entire heel area. The Shimanos I just picked up feel very similar. Maybe not as perfect a hug, but very good. I baked the Bonts a few times to try to mold the heels better, but that didn't seem to improve the fit.

My feet are pretty messed up... I have pretty narrow heels for the width of my forefoot. That has presented problems for me my entire life, especially when it comes to footwear you want to fit closely, like cycling shoes and ice skates. Usually if something fits my forefoot, it is too loose in the heel. If it fits my heel, it is too tight in the forefoot. Obviously in a casual shoe or even a tennis sneaker, heel lock isn't a huge issue. But in an ice skate or cycling shoe, I want my heel to feel completely locked in and fully supported by the footwear. It doesn't help that I also have what I think is "Haglund's Deformity" on both heels. Probably related to wearing shoes that allow my heel to lift and move around a bit. Both heels have a "bony" protrusion that comes out from the rest of the shape of my heel. In skates, this usually requires me to get the heel "punched" to create a small pocket for the protrusion to fit in. I'm sure that is also contributing to the feeling I am getting from the Bonts, since the carbon bathtub comes up the sides of the heel. I'd imagine the rigidity of that could cause an issue. 

I also think I might have missed my size in the Bonts by 1/2 a size. Its very close, but the left shoe was causing a few of my toes to curl a bit, and I couldn't get that area to push out when I tried spot treating it with a heat gun. I probably just need a mm or 2 in that area. I bet if I could get my heel more firmly engaged in the shoe, it would probably reduce the toe issue.

Combine the heel issues with discomfort in my toes on my left foot and I moved on from trying to get them to work.


----------



## El Scorcho

We have the same length foot, go with the 44's. I have had 5 pair of Bont shoes and will probably stay with them forever. I have hobbit like feet and need the wider toe box. 

I do have to run a Giro insole with the adjustable arch support for maximum satisfaction. 

The heat molding process is straight forward and easily done, on my left foot I have to take the butt end of a scewdriver and form a spot for my navicular bone. I also feel like they get even better after a season of riding.


----------



## PBL450

krisdrum said:


> I have to assume you are referring to my comments about the Riots I purchased.
> 
> No irritation. I also might not have worn them long enough to really develop irritation. I was getting some heel slip and it never felt like my heel was all the way back in the heel pocket. I also didn't like the way the sides of the heel didn't conform to my foot shape. They felt bowed out and not contoured to my anatomy. Both things contributed to the shoe not feel very secure. Felt like my heel was held in place by a small area of my foot and that's it. The shoes I've used most (Sidi Dragons) fit my heel like a firm warm hug. Contouring to provide constant pressure around the entire heel area. The Shimanos I just picked up feel very similar. Maybe not as perfect a hug, but very good. I baked the Bonts a few times to try to mold the heels better, but that didn't seem to improve the fit.
> 
> My feet are pretty messed up... I have pretty narrow heels for the width of my forefoot. That has presented problems for me my entire life, especially when it comes to footwear you want to fit closely, like cycling shoes and ice skates. Usually if something fits my forefoot, it is too loose in the heel. If it fits my heel, it is too tight in the forefoot. Obviously in a casual shoe or even a tennis sneaker, heel lock isn't a huge issue. But in an ice skate or cycling shoe, I want my heel to feel completely locked in and fully supported by the footwear. It doesn't help that I also have what I think is "Haglund's Deformity" on both heels. Probably related to wearing shoes that allow my heel to lift and move around a bit. Both heels have a "bony" protrusion that comes out from the rest of the shape of my heel. In skates, this usually requires me to get the heel "punched" to create a small pocket for the protrusion to fit in. I'm sure that is also contributing to the feeling I am getting from the Bonts, since the carbon bathtub comes up the sides of the heel. I'd imagine the rigidity of that could cause an issue.
> 
> I also think I might have missed my size in the Bonts by 1/2 a size. Its very close, but the left shoe was causing a few of my toes to curl a bit, and I couldn't get that area to push out when I tried spot treating it with a heat gun. I probably just need a mm or 2 in that area. I bet if I could get my heel more firmly engaged in the shoe, it would probably reduce the toe issue.
> 
> Combine the heel issues with discomfort in my toes on my left foot and I moved on from trying to get them to work.


Thats a great reply! So, you won’t like my idea... You already have pump bump. You are very unique, lots of people think they are unique but they really aren’t. You are. If you can get an “off the shelf” shoe to work, more power to you... But we both know that’s not a good solution. You are down the road of permanent foot damage. I’d be careful. You should seriously consider a full custom. They will last the rest of your life and will be the best 7-8 hundred you ever spend on cycling. If you half azz it now to forever, you will, or, you could, cause more permanent foot damage. Those Haglunds aren’t going away. You really don’t want more or worse... It’s kind of serious. I’m not being alarmist, that damage will plow along slowly and get worse slowly and be irreversible...You will develop wounds as a result, eventually it will take you off the bike. I know lifetime speedskaters with permanent lifelong foot problems. I have minor permanent lifelong problems. You are part of a small group of people that fall outside 2 standard deviations.


----------



## krisdrum

PBL450 said:


> Thats a great reply! So, you won’t like my idea... You already have pump bump. You are very unique, lots of people think they are unique but they really aren’t. You are. If you can get an “off the shelf” shoe to work, more power to you... But we both know that’s not a good solution. You are down the road of permanent foot damage. I’d be careful. You should seriously consider a full custom. They will last the rest of your life and will be the best 7-8 hundred you ever spend on cycling. If you half azz it now to forever, you will, or, you could, cause more permanent foot damage. Those Haglunds aren’t going away. You really don’t want more or worse... It’s kind of serious. I’m not being alarmist, that damage will plow along slowly and get worse slowly and be irreversible...You will develop wounds as a result, eventually it will take you off the bike. I know lifetime speedskaters with permanent lifelong foot problems. I have minor permanent lifelong problems. You are part of a small group of people that fall outside 2 standard deviations.


Um... ok, so are you a podiatrist? Physio? I'm not one to take "medical" advice from random strangers on an internet forum.

The bumps have been around for as long as I can remember (I'm 44), no pain, no real issues outside of fit in footwear that you want a tight heel lock (ice skates, rigid heeled cycling shoes). I've found plenty of retail cycling shoes that accommodate the bumps just fine. Sidi, Lake, and Shimano just being a few. Bont, not so much from my limited experience. 

What out of that scenario screams "get custom cycling shoes"? Frankly, I just don't see that as a reasonable option. I haven't spent $7-800 on a bike in nearly a decade, I don't see dropping that coin on a pair of shoes. I would need to be riding a lot more and experiencing a lot more than an inability to get 1 brand of shoes to fit well in order for customs to be explored, let alone realistically considered. Maybe that is short-sighted, but I don't see any evidence that I should be overly concerned.


----------



## PBL450

krisdrum said:


> Um... ok, so are you a podiatrist? Physio? I'm not one to take "medical" advice from random strangers on an internet forum.
> 
> The bumps have been around for as long as I can remember (I'm 44), no pain, no real issues outside of fit in footwear that you want a tight heel lock (ice skates, rigid heeled cycling shoes). I've found plenty of retail cycling shoes that accommodate the bumps just fine. Sidi, Lake, and Shimano just being a few. Bont, not so much from my limited experience.
> 
> What out of that scenario screams "get custom cycling shoes"? Frankly, I just don't see that as a reasonable option. I haven't spent $7-800 on a bike in nearly a decade, I don't see dropping that coin on a pair of shoes. I would need to be riding a lot more and experiencing a lot more than an inability to get 1 brand of shoes to fit well in order for customs to be explored, let alone realistically considered. Maybe that is short-sighted, but I don't see any evidence that I should be overly concerned.


So, ignore it? You posted “https://forums.roadbikereview.com/a...eed-advice-shoes-size-bont-vaypor-373063.html” as a thread starter. You got that. What the F different did you expect? You are a stupidity role model? I said, it is my idea. You specifically asked for exactly that. So ignore me and my input but I offered you EXACTLY what your thread title asked for. What a freaking dolt. Try a new title, like, “post exactly what I want but do so by using telepathy to know that.”


----------



## velodog

PBL450 said:


> So, ignore it? You posted “https://forums.roadbikereview.com/a...eed-advice-shoes-size-bont-vaypor-373063.html” as a thread starter. You got that. What the F different did you expect? You are a stupidity role model? I said, it is my idea. You specifically asked for exactly that. So ignore me and my input but I offered you EXACTLY what your thread title asked for. What a freaking dolt. Try a new title, like, “post exactly what I want but do so by using telepathy to know that.”


Your attitude and name calling is getting tiring, why don't you tone it down and show a little more civility. And besides, this thread was started by coronarider, not krisdrum.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

krisdrum said:


> Um... ok, so are you a podiatrist? Physio? I'm not one to take "medical" advice from random strangers on an internet forum.
> 
> The bumps have been around for as long as I can remember (I'm 44), no pain, no real issues outside of fit in footwear that you want a tight heel lock (ice skates, rigid heeled cycling shoes). I've found plenty of retail cycling shoes that accommodate the bumps just fine. Sidi, Lake, and Shimano just being a few. Bont, not so much from my limited experience.


I have/had Haglund's Deformity to various degrees during/from 40ish years of playing hockey. Obviously the more I was playing the more it flared up. I don't play hockey anymore and there's still a little something there but cycling doesn't flare it up at all.


Anyway, for what it's worth, I did have a doctor look at it when I was playing hockey everyday and it was at it's peak and he said if it didn't bother me it was nothing to worry about and if it did bother me surgery was a pretty easy option. (it never did bother me other than kinda looking ridiculous.)

I don't think my doctor is into name calling and picking fights with people who kindly respond to his questions on the internet so maybe his credentials are not up to snuff with the information you already received though.


----------



## krisdrum

Oh my!!! Too funny. The drama.

Just to by crystal clear... NOT my thread. I simply weighed in to lend my perspective having tried Bont and other brands. YMMV.


----------



## PBL450

krisdrum said:


> Oh my!!! Too funny. The drama.
> 
> Just to by crystal clear... NOT my thread. I simply weighed in to lend my perspective having tried Bont and other brands. YMMV.


Oops, sorry about that... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

